# Turtlenecks



## MindySue (Jul 7, 2007)

What do you think of turtlenecks? Like them? Dislike them?


----------



## CandyApple (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't mind turtle necks. I've always wanted a white turtleneck, I find it looks so chic! And I love turtle neck dresses, this one is sexy.......Cotton Spandex Jersey Turtleneck Dress - Dresses - American Apparel Online Store


----------



## MindySue (Jul 7, 2007)

mm theyre very classy and can look very dressy!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 7, 2007)

They make me gag almost throw up having it up by my neck


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 7, 2007)

It just depends on how they're worn. I like them under a jumper.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 7, 2007)

aw ricci it takes getting used to

thats weird never heard of that though lol


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Love 'em! I have a charcoal gray one that I wear with boot cut jeans and black boots! That's one of my fave outfits. I also have white, baby blue, cream and kind of a red brown one!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 7, 2007)

Ever since I was little too lol

My mom go out and buy me some cute turtleneck shirts sweaters and end up having to donate it to charity

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aw ricci it takes getting used to

thats weird never heard of that though lol


----------



## luxotika (Jul 7, 2007)

I think they are super cute!


----------



## katnahat (Jul 7, 2007)

I will only wear mock turtlenecks. I can't handle the feeling of the full turtleneck. It's also very uncomfortable if you are in a place with the heat up too high. Being hot with a turtleneck on can be a suffocating feeling. I am very cold natured too!


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 7, 2007)

i love them.. i only wear dark colors though..black.brown. they look sophisticated.

hides my hickeys whenever i need it.haha


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 7, 2007)

I love turtlenecks. They're essential pieces of my winter wardrobe. I make sure to have black, white, brown, and beige


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 7, 2007)

i honestly cant stand them.

they annoy me so much, i havent worn one since i was like in the 4th grade.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CandyApple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't mind turtle necks. I've always wanted a white turtleneck, I find it looks so chic! And I love turtle neck dresses, this one is sexy.......Cotton Spandex Jersey Turtleneck Dress - Dresses - American Apparel Online Store I love that dress!


----------



## chocobon (Jul 7, 2007)

It depends how they're worn,if done right they can look classy and super cute!!


----------



## babyangel (Jul 7, 2007)

I like turtle necks I have got a bergundy one. They do look classy.



Babyangel.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 7, 2007)

Hmm...I'm not totally into turtlenecks, but I'd love one with a cute pencil skirt!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jul 7, 2007)

they look very nice, classy and mature, but wearing one drives me crazy for my neck feels uncomfortable! A turtleneck top with no arms made out of satin/something soft is great for a dinner out or around an office i would think. i'd wear it with (forget what you call it) one of those very light long sleeve shirts that has one button or hook up top to keep it a polished look.


----------



## ivette (Jul 7, 2007)

i use to wear them


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 7, 2007)

It depends on the style because some turtlenecks look outdated.

The thought of wearing one right now is insane - seeing as I'm 100 degree weather right now. Lol.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 7, 2007)

I like turtlenecks, I just never get that much of a chance to wear one here in FL.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 7, 2007)

I love 'em!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 7, 2007)

i like them. wore under a pullover in winter they keep you warm, and i like my neck to be protected as i'm very sensitive in that area and catch a cold easily during winter.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jul 7, 2007)

I love they way they look but can't stand the feeling of one around my neck. It chokes me.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 7, 2007)

I like them especially for cold winter days.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 8, 2007)

lol celly

i ask becuase all the fall stuff has come out on my favorite clothing sites and some are very cute turtlenecks.


----------



## Barbette (Jul 8, 2007)

Not if it is a turtle neck sweather, yes if it is a dress made of good fabric, I looove love LOVE _Wolford_, it is a brand that makes gorgeous luscious (and very expensive) stockings and bodystockings-underwear-swimwear and some seperate wear, dresses. I have the coolest shirt that you can de-attach the white collar and the white cuffs from with buttons, here is a picture; ( http://www.bodyguard-dessous.ch/onli...me_sweater.jpg ) it really is such an amazing brand. Anyway, they make those beautiful turtleneck dresses, heavy fabric, just hugs your body perfectly. They look good by themselves because they are just.... gorgeous.


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 8, 2007)

For myself,in general no,but I do like the way they look on other people--and,sometimes,if the material is very soft, I think they look okay on me too.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't like them, they make you look like, well, a turtle... and they make me feel like I'm choking.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 8, 2007)

I love them in Winter. They look classy and on my shape they are pretty flattering. I have a few turtleneck dresses too. Love em' with tights and boots.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 8, 2007)

I like turtlenecks as long as they are not too constricting in the neck. There great for the winter months.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 10, 2007)

I only like certain ones. I have a turtle neck that is sooo cute. It has a big key hole right on the top of my boobies.. I love it.


----------



## adorndwithgrace (Jul 10, 2007)

As long as it is a classic style, nothing too baggy, too tight, a solid color, and not to high up where I feel like I'm choking. Most of the ones I have made of a sweater material, and I like them mainly because it keeps me warm and toasty in the wintertime. (I'm very cold-natured.)


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 10, 2007)

I like the look okay and have seen some really cute ones, but wearing one, even if it's loose makes me feel like I'm choking.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 13, 2007)

Victoria Secret ones are SUPER cute.


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 13, 2007)

I love them!


----------



## Miss Grey (Nov 28, 2007)

I do not like turtenecks at all, but they are great if it is _really_ could outside.. Otherwise, I stay away from them


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 28, 2007)

Now that you have been talking about them, I will try one again. I've always liked the way they look on others. Don't know how it will work though, my neck is thick and I have broad shoulders. I tend to wear vee necks to balance it out.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2007)

I wear them... Had one on yesterday, and again today actually.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't usually like them. It really depends. I love turtleneck dresses though. The one from American Apparel is really nice.


----------



## Annia (Nov 28, 2007)

I looooooooooove them!






I only have a few of them though. I need to increase the number of them into my wardrobe.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 28, 2007)

I like them, but I hate it when they're an itchy fabric on my neck.. drives me crazy. I also think they can make me look like I'm neckless, which isnt that good of a look. I do like them on others, and I wear them occassionally


----------



## juizihunni (Nov 28, 2007)

I like them with a coat.


----------



## Anthea (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't own any but I do like the look of them depending on the wearer and the outfit. It would defantly be a no no in summer. One advantage for me is it would help hide my adams apple.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 28, 2007)

I voted dislike just because I don't like wearing them myself. I do think as part of the right outfit they can be super chic and cool... but on others. So since I think they are uncomfortable, I'm going to go with dislike.


----------



## farris2 (Nov 28, 2007)

only a mock turtleneck


----------



## sleepyspan (Nov 28, 2007)

I suppose they can look okay on other people. I would never wear one, partly because I'd feel like I was being choked and partly because I just don't like how they look.


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 28, 2007)

I like them


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 28, 2007)

Love turtlenecks- I think they look super sexy under a nice fitted blazer or jacket as well.


----------



## amandabelle (Nov 28, 2007)

I can't wear them, they make me feel like I can't breathe!


----------



## Saje (Nov 28, 2007)

Voted no as they make me gag and suffocate me also.


----------



## Bellagigi (Nov 29, 2007)

I like them but sometimes they can make an outfit look too conservative for my taste.


----------



## andrea90 (Nov 29, 2007)

I like how they look on others, but can't stand to wear one myself


----------



## Maja (Nov 29, 2007)

I like them.


----------



## monniej (Nov 29, 2007)

growing up in michigan makes owning at least one turtleneck a necessity!


----------



## Karren (Nov 29, 2007)

I love the cowl neck much more that the true turtle neck sweaters... I think they just look so much classier.. And I have a couple... I'm not a big fan of tight things around my neck unless its 20 below zero... Lol


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 29, 2007)

I like them if they are nice and fitted. They look good with jeans.


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi,

I love, love, love turtlenecks.



My favorite is a black ribbed one that I purchased at the GAP last year.


----------

